# ETCH MARK VS BUMPER BOY



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

The one drawback with bumper boy is the snow, once the bumpers are launched and get snow filled the next launch is often a dud. I do clear them as much as possible by twirling them etc but find that the only drawback. Does the etchmark have this issue? Any other comments from anyone that owns either or both would be appreciated


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I have Maxx 5000?s and a training buddy has Bumper Boy?s. They are both very good and reliable there are differences. The Maxx?s are harder to setup (two bottles, electronics, then bumpers) but to reload all you do is put the bumpers back in place. The BB?s are easier to set up but take longer to reload, so it?s a trade that washes. His BB?s have always thrown longer marks by like twice as far. That might be important. 

To me the biggest purchase difference is in the electronics, since BB?s come with theirs and with the Maxx?s you have to add them. If I was only going to train with this style of launcher I would get the BB?s. 

If you are going to add something say a winger, now you have to buy electronics for that. I bought my Maxx?s used with electronics so if I add another device I just have to hook it up and I?m ready. 

If I had to do it over again I would base my decision on whether or not I was going to have addition equipment.

Oh ya, both get stuff in the hole, dirt, mud, water, snow it doesn?t matter you have to clean them out. The Maxx has about a 2 inch hole it is easier than the little hole on the BB?s and not as critical that you get it real clean.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

One of the best thing to clean the BB bumper tube holes is a 12 ga. wire brush. Then hose it out with Brakkleen, an automotive spray brake parts cleaner. It leaves no residue.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a Thunderbird 4 shooter and have another one ordered. At first I thought the bumpers were a draw back because they are a little unusual because they are hollow. Then, I found out my pup really likes those things. The fact that they don't have a rope is a plus too. My big dog has been a little hard on the Thunderbird bumpers, but my pup who seems to have a little softer mouth likes the soft center, and there is no rope to sling it around with which is a plus. My big dog has punctured the foam on one of them. 

If you already have electronics from previous purchased wingers, they are cheaper to buy than bumper boys. There are draw backs. For instance they are fairly heavy. You carry it around by a sling and worry about bumping it against something. I like mine, and having shotgun sounds in training is supposed to be good. It doesn't really sound as loud as a shotgun by the way in my opinion. I think that you would be able to shoot it more horizontal to the ground than a bumperboy. Having a variety of archs of a fall is suppose to be good.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

My new Thunderbird 4 shooter has some refinements over the other one (better handle, better attachment for the turntable, vented housing, complimentary pressure guage and additional instruction regarding storage and purchasing of the mapp gas).


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

I've had my bumper boys for a few years. The one thing I like the best is that they are made to be easily repaired in the field if they need it. I carry a spare $12 servo in my truck so that I don't lose any training time if one goes down. And as far as I know, there is a life time garantee on the mechanical parts.

If you're worried about adding additonal equipment such as Wingers, you can buy a receiver from bumper boy to work your Winger with your bumper boy remote.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

there is a life time garantee on the mechanical parts. 

Don't bet on that! Not 1 cent!!


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

If you're worried about adding additonal equipment such as Wingers, you can buy a receiver from bumper boy to work your Winger with your bumper boy remote.[/quote]

Not that I am aware of. Bumper boy remotes will not operate Dogtra or Tritronics releases.

Sean


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

I talked to Amy at bumper boy. She said she's putting it on the website that the mechanical part of the launchers now has a lifetime garantee. That doesn't include the servos though. But if the firing assembly breaks they'll replace it for you. 

Sean - no their transmitter won't run other electronics, I said that you can buy a RECEIVER from bumper boy for a Winger and use it with your bumper boy transmitter. You'd have bumper boy electronics on both your launchers and your Winger.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

lovesthelabs,

Which winger will plug into bumperboy receivers without a major rewiring of the winger?


Sean


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

if you tell them that it's for a Winger, they'll send you a wiring harness. It takes a bit of adapting, but for me it's worth it to not have 2 different remotes.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

lovesthelabs,

You learn something new everyday. Thanks for sharing.

Happy Holidays,
Sean


----------

